# Fishing MI AuSable Hex hatch report w/piqs



## manOfaith (Feb 29, 2008)

I timed a week long trip to Grayling MI for the 2nd week of June tor try and fish the brown drakes. Due to the very warm and early summer the brown drakes were just finishing...I was somewhat bummed. But alas, that meant the Hex was right around the corner. I fished the south branch and main stream throughout the week catching many brooks and browns up to 12". Nothing great but still enjoyable fishing. I had a few days of rain which also put a damper on some of the fishing. Thur. the weather forcast was looking ideal. I went to Gates Fly Shop just East of Grayling to see if I could get in on a float to do some evening fishing and try to time the Hex hatch (which is night fishing with dry flies). Fortunately the did have a guide available who was up for the task. Some of the prime Hex water is bigger water, very difficult to wade making the choice for a float/guide very tempting. It was my first guided trip and decided to seize the day. 
We started the float around 2pm and covered some beautifull water. I caught many fish up to about 13" or so, but these were just to fill the day until things got serious. We set up in some ideal water around 9:30pm just listening...for the big boys to feed. Action was slow, as the Hex hatch was just getting under way and the fish weren't really keying in on them yet. But, we found/head one solid fish feeding on the edge of the river downstream. He carefully worked the riverboat downstream of the fish by about 30 feet. Heard him feed again and got within about 10 feet of the side of him and just downstream. Now its A little after 11pm. Casting dry flies is something I have done before so I wasn't completely thrown in the dark... 
After about 10 casts I heard him feed again. I instinctively lifted my rod quickly and there was a big bend in my 6wt. Line immediatedly screamed off the reel. I tightened up the drag a little ( benefit of haveing a 6ft 8lb leader) and after several strong runs I ended up landing the largest trout of my life. A 22" brown, on a hex dry, at 11:30 at night. What a experience. I had caught several decent fish on the big MI mayflies but all pailed in comparison.
Here are a few pictures.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Awsome...Congrats!


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Beautiful fish, love it.


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

what a hog. Nice job


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

'beauty of a fish. Congrats.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Awesome story and pics. Congrats on the 20" club.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Well done!


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

The look in your eyes is worth a thousand words!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

What is this?! Some kinda spirit emerging by the fish?!


----------



## Sportsman In The Wild (Aug 18, 2009)

Congradulations and great job at following through on your adventure!! 

That is one awesome brown trout and I love the colors as well. You captured the moment perfectly. Way to go!!!!


_Time spent fishing can not be deducted from a mans life!!_


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Awesome!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## manOfaith (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks guys...yeah I couldn't stop smiling for 24 hours. Really made me feel like a kid again :lol:. Ohh the lure of fishing.

I need more vacations


----------



## bonefishbill (Nov 1, 2009)

We were up there the following week, caught a lot of nice fish--no 20 inchers--congrats !


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

what a HOG.....


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

beauty!


----------

